# how can i assign flashget with firefox browser?



## techpro_bunty (Jan 13, 2005)

mozilla firefox browser really a very very fast browser. but if i click a
right mouse button at a file, there doesn't show any option for downloading
with flashget appears. how can i assign flash get and roboform with
firefox. inbuilt download manager is irritating.if download breaks,all my
data wiped out while in Maxthon all the options which are assignd with IE
appears easily.please suggest me what should i do for assign flash get to
come in the right mouse click options.


----------



## deepakuma (Jan 13, 2005)

you can use the DownloadWith extension to download.
To use roboform download the Netscape adapter


----------



## sreevirus (Jan 13, 2005)

u can also try the Launchy 3.7 extension.
as for roboform, i dont think its compatible with firefox, but u can use the Autofill extension to fill out forms and remember passwords. u can also use the autologin extension.


----------



## wORm (Jan 14, 2005)

Install the FlashGot extention. BTW its THE most popular extension for firefox till date, and designed with Flashget in mind. Get it here


----------



## Scorpion (Jan 14, 2005)

Flashgot extension from mozilla update site is excellent and has support for many download managers.
After installing it, point to the link you want to download and click it while holding "alt" pushed. It works excellent.


----------



## cheetah (Jan 14, 2005)

*addons.update.mozilla.org/ for Flashgot extension.

Its the only best extension for integration with download managers.

Also i wanna ask one thing.Does it aumotacally open the download link in download managers without click or do we have to Alt+Click


----------

